# Dutch TT MK2 fan



## Rob81 (May 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Rob, 28 yrs old and living in The Netherlands. Currently I own a black Seat Leon Cupra R, but in about a few months I plan to buy a TT MK2 (with full TTS looks), again a black one...  The most difficult thing for me is deciding what 19" wheels to put on it... I hope to find some nice pictures here. As we all like pictures, I will start with one of my Leon...

Rob


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi rob and welcome to the TTF

good luck with the search, have a look in the garage section and the show us your pics in the mk2 section plenty of combinations there

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there Rob and welcome to the forum

Here is 13 pages of some TT owners cars, have a flick through and see what others have that might interest you.....

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=126114&start=0


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

